# Speedy the White-footed snail



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone know what this snail is? It appeared in my tank about a month ago. It could be a snail from outdoor lakes, or could be a color morph of pond snail. (albino?) Really pretty, doesn't seem to do any damage to plants. Doesn't breed very fast either. I have maybe 10 of them.
Looks like a piece of gravel in its mouth:


















Anyway I'm separating these snails to try to breed them, 
I know there not as exciting as shrimp, but if any wants some, I should have enough in a month or two.
Steve T.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't have a clue what it is, but it looks pretty cool for a snail.

How big is it?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It looks like a pond snail lacking calcium in its diet...is your water hard or soft? Do you add calcium to the tank if soft water? I hope that it's not a calcium deficiency and just a pretty snail, but gotta make sure to mention it just in case.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Those are some nice closeups... I have seen some light color pond snails in my tanks also.


----------



## Nion (Sep 23, 2005)

I had these once. I think they reproduced asexually. My tank was full of them and then they all disappeared. I miss them.

My angels were probably the culprits, they'll eat anything that moves.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow! those are really cool! awesome pictures too!
most snails wont breed if theres not alot to eat like malaysian trumpets. i never minded them. stirred the soil didnt eat the plants.
ian


----------

